# OK, So, Whatcha Listening To?



## Latestarter (Jan 4, 2016)

Might be nice if you put the name of the band or song. If you follow it up with a link, then those who choose can share in your listening pleasure.

Allman Brothers:  Blue Sky






I'm actually listening to the album; "A Decade of Hits 1969-1979"  16 tracks of pure joy


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 5, 2016)

Avril Lavine "smile"


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 5, 2016)

Evanescence "Bring Me To Life"


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 5, 2016)

I pretty much listen to everything. 
I listen to one kind of music for cleaning, another for sunny days, another for sleepy days, another for lets play and be silly, another for I'm chillin'.
Cleaning music varies by type of cleaning. 

Pretty much most music from the 50's- current.

But we listen to a lot of contemporary Christian music most of the time.

We don't do video though.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 5, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Might be nice if you put the name of the band or song. If you follow it up with a link, then those who choose can share in your listening pleasure.
> 
> Allman Brothers:  Blue Sky
> 
> ...



You got that right for sure.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 8, 2016)

Southern Culture on the Skids from Chapel Hill, NC
"My Neighbor Burns Trash"


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 8, 2016)

LOL... not exactly my kind of music...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 8, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> LOL... not exactly my kind of music...



They've been around a long time, probably not long after I finished college and I'm 51.  And they are still pretty popular at the live music clubs.  Of course I haven't been to one of those in a while.
They are pretty fun to watch live.  Most of their stuff is kind of Rock a billy sounding.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 8, 2016)

Widespread Panic performing Warren Levon's classic 'Lawyers, Guns, and Money".


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 8, 2016)

Love this song.
It's in my signature.
"Take your time, don't live too fast"
"Troubles will come and they will pass" -Ronnie Van Zant
This is how I'm trying to live my life, best I can

Simple Man by Lynrd Skynrd


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 8, 2016)

And a very good mantra to try and live by!  Boston "Feelin' Satisfied" just got home from a Chinese dinner feast. Leftovers for tomorrow


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 8, 2016)

Ok, so I'm *NOT A DEAD HEAD*
I'm probably the exact opposite.
But, I have been to a few shows and it just so happens that I went to this show in July of 1987
This is the opening song, and one of the best versions they ever did.
The Grateful Dead at the Oakland Coliseum "Jack Straw"


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 8, 2016)

Bread "Truckin'"


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 8, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> And a very good mantra to try and live by!  Boston "Feelin' Satisfied" just got home from a Chinese dinner feast. Leftovers for tomorrow



The first concert I ever went to I was in the 8th grade, I think it was 1977.  I had to sneak because my parents were strict and wouldn't let me go ( I was a bit of a wild child)  Van Halen, and The Outlaws opened for Boston at Carter Finley Stadium at NC State in Raleigh.



Edited: Van Halen stole the show


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 8, 2016)

George Jones " He Stopped Loving Her Today"


----------



## sadieml (Jan 9, 2016)

I have VERY eclectic taste in music.  Everything from good ol' country (NOT the new stuff) Hnky Tonk, and Bluegrass to Blues to Classic Rock , Classical, Opera, some Pop and Contemporary Christian.  I probably listen to CC most, but I wouldn't ever want to have to give up the others.  I love Boston, Bread, America, the Eagles, Foreigner, Journey, Kansas, Rush, Hank Williams (NOT Jr.), Glen Campbell, Charley Pride, George Jones, Conway Twitty, Loretta Lynn, 50's and 60's rock (NOT the Beatles, however), the Beach Boys (God bless Brian Wilson, a musical genius), B.B. King, OMG, my brain is mush.  There are sooo many unbelievable talents out there, how can anyone limit himself to one genre?  The only one I don't listen to is Heavy Metal, DH's favorite.  The 2 exceptions, we awaken our kids on Christmas morning with this "Carol of the Bells" and DH plays this for me occasionally because the words are terrific:

MyChildren MyBride - Choke  




And then there's this that my 2nd son says is the happiest song in the world, by another of my favorites ELO!

So much music, so little time!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 9, 2016)

I listened to the first two songs after reading:


sadieml said:


> The only one I don't listen to is Heavy Metal, DH's favorite.



And was like 

Then caught the:  





sadieml said:


> The 2 exceptions,



Hadn't heard ELO, Blue Sky, in years and had never seen the associated video... Wonder what they'd been popping!? wow!


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 9, 2016)

Allison Krause,  when you say nothing at all , is my all-time favorite.  
But Franseca Batstellii has some great songs too. 
This is the stuff is my favorite


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 9, 2016)

@sadieml
Charlie Pride "Kiss an Angel Good Morning" on the old Marty Stuart Show.
Now that's a great song.


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm pretty much like @sadieml.  i like older rock, older country, older Christian music.  man if i say older one more time I'm gonna scream!  like classical, don't care much for opera, like bluegrass, and the blues.  don't like heavy metal (can't stand that screaming in my ear thing), don't like rap and can pretty much live without hiphop.  do like several of the contemporary artist and i also listen to Christian talk radio some too.


----------



## sadieml (Jan 10, 2016)

@goatgurl -  I don't really like hip-hop or rap either, but I completely forgot about Show Tunes, Cole Porter, and all those 40's and 50's torch songs that my sisters & I used to sing together at events. Once upon a time, I had a pretty decent voice and 2 of my sisters and I used to sing.  Songs like "You made me love you", "Nevertheless", "Always", "What'll I do"...great old love songs.  

Edited to correct silly error--forgot, not forget.  I could never forget show tunes, I still love to sing them, just not quite as loudly as I used to.  I wouldn't want to hurt anyone's ears.  LPR, laryngo-pharyngeal reflux, has scarred my vocal chords beyond repair.   Once upon a time, singing was one of my VERY favorite things to do.  Now, I hardly listen to music 'cause I get carried away, start to sing, hurt everyone's ears including my own, and strain my already scratchy voice.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm unlike most school kids and love the news and country music


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 17, 2016)

Fleetwood Mac fan here.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 21, 2016)

Ozzy Osbourne  "I Just Want You"


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jan 23, 2016)

I love Christian Hymns the best.  I don't like most of 'today's' music...


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 23, 2016)

I listen to entire albums at a time while on the computer. In the truck driving, I just use the radio. I mostly like rock and classic rock. Right now I'm listening to Pink Floyd's, The Wall, double album.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 23, 2016)

Today I listened to the kind of music called rooster crows


----------



## greybeard (Jan 24, 2016)

"other" !
Any good slow dirge works for me.
Can't find a link to the song, but here's my favorite lyrics this week.

The wintry west extends his blast,
And hail and rain does blow;
Or, the stormy north sends driving forth
The blinding sleet and snow:
While tumbling brown, the burn comes down,
And roars frae bank to brae;
And bird and beast in covert rest,
And pass the heartless day.

The sweeping blast, the sky o’ercast,
The joyless winter-day,
Let others fear, to me more dear
Than all the pride of May:
The tempest’s howl, it soothes my soul,
My griefs it seems to join;
The leafless trees my fancy please,
Their fate resembles mine!

Thou Pow’r Supreme, whose mighty scheme
These woes of mine fulfil,
Here, firm, I rest, they must be best,
Because they are Thy will!
Then all I want (O, do Thou grant
This one request of mine!)
Since to enjoy Thou dost deny,
Assist me to resign.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 10, 2016)

Went past the $5 CD "basket" @ wally world today and dug thorough for a bit looking for gems. Found a "Best of the Mamas and the Papas" (1999 - 1960s-1970s), Chicago "If You Leave Me Now" (1972-1980) and "The Very Best of Daryl Hall & John Oats" (1975-2008). There was a best of the Animals CD, but I skipped it (for now). Also picked up Hootie and the Blow Fish  "Cracked Rear View" (1995).


----------



## sadieml (Feb 11, 2016)

@Latestarter -  Great choices!  Why did you leave the Animals?  You gotta get that one, too!  My baby brother (43) has a band called "The Soul Mites" that started-up when he was at USC-that's the University of South Carolina-in maybe '91 or '92.  They still play the local scene, and could have made it bigger (maybe not as big as Hootie), but they just weren't hungry enough to put it all on the line for success.  They each had other goals, so they watched Darius (of Hootie-he's a great friend of Thom's) and those guys sky-rocket, and settled into a routine locally.  They still have a fan base after more than 20 years, and still get asked to play a lot of local venues, including the St. Patrick's Day celebration, etc., so I guess that's enough for them.  At any rate, they still love it!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 7, 2016)

2nd song "Old Man" is one of my favorites.  It's 4 minutes in.  But the whole video is worth the view.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm hard pressed to say what my favorite might be.  At the moment I've been listening to songs by Celtic Thunder and another group called Gaelic Storm.

For me music is a way to express how I'm feeling and by happier tunes to help me start being in better state of mind.  If you go to utube or www.iheartradio.com and search for the groups you can see what I've been listening to.

Although, Glad (Christian group) and Marty Robbins (early country singer) are ones I listen to frequently.

I know rather eclectic.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 7, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> "Old Man" is one of my favorites


Mine too!


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 8, 2016)

The album Time In A Bottle by Jim Croce. He died too young. He had a good sound.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 8, 2016)

Agree!   And, further proof that musicians should never get on airplanes!


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 8, 2016)

I listen across the board... Top 40, Country of all ages, rock, pop, Christian and metal, punk and the oldie but goodies of course! My radio in the morning is set to country strictly due to the radio personnel on the morning show for a particular station. After that I will usually bounce around.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 1, 2017)

Let's get this going again. Currently I'm listening to "where were you when the world stopped turning"


----------



## samssimonsays (May 1, 2017)

I am listening to "Hurricane" by Luke Combs.... Just saw him live Saturday with Brantley Gilbert and he has the show to back up his vocals. WOW! I loved his stuff before but now, now it is even better knowing that he has the charisma and energy to perform them equally as well live.


----------



## lcertuche (May 1, 2017)

My favorite band is _*Mercy Me*_ and my favorite song of theirs is _Dear Younger Me_. I love anything by Toby Mac too.


----------



## Latestarter (May 2, 2017)

Just finishing up the 2nd album of Metallica's S&M set, recorded with the San Fransisco philharmonic.


----------

